# International Marketing & Sales



## libra77 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi guys,

i am new here and very much interested in finding a job in dubai, right now i am working in pakistan in a Exhibition & conference organising company as a senior marketing executive, my area of experitse are International Marketing & sales OR exhibition/conference organising. please tell me how can i get a job in dubai by applying online.


----------

